
Packages on Nvidia's Ubuntu repo appearing signed by an unknown private key - MilnerRoute
https://twitter.com/earlruby/status/1175221420067917824
======
MilnerRoute
"Looks like this could be a false alarm. @nvidia publishes two keys, one for
signing their cuDNN/CUDA packages, one for signing nvidia-container-toolkit.
The one used to sign nvidia-container-toolkit just changed today. The new key
on Github matches the new key fingerprint."

[https://twitter.com/earlruby/status/1175274045169786880](https://twitter.com/earlruby/status/1175274045169786880)

